# Riparian/vivarium plant ID



## urbnbtta (Oct 14, 2010)

I've added these plants above water to absorb some light and nutrients and hopefully fight off algae. Got them from a nursery but have had a hard time tracking what they are exactly. Can anyone confirm whether I'm on the right track with these, please?

Fittonia (the plant with the white veins), 
Miniature Nephthytis (Butterfly nephthytis), 
??and a fern
Creeping Fig (Ficus repens), 
Angel Vine (Muehlenbeckia complexa)
Chinese Evergreen (Aglaonema commutatum Schott)


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I can confirm 3: Nephthytis, creeping fig, and Chinese evergreen. The others I am not familiar with.


----------

